# Bernstein Vienna Beethoven Blu-Ray Box



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

DGG has announced a six disc set of Beethoven symphonies by Bernstein and the VPO. Five of the discs are CDs, which is old news. But the sixth is a blu-ray which supposedly has a new 5.1 remix. I'm guessing it also includes the TV broadcasts in 480p, hopefully with the new mix attached.

http://amzn.to/2uZf1dW

Bernstein also did a video Mahler cycle. Perhaps they will release a blu-ray remix of that too. I don't know why they aren't including the Beethoven overtures and piano concertos on this set.


----------

